# Snapper Rear Tine Tiller



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Just at Walmart...what a zoo. They had 3 Snapper 5hp briggs rear tine tillers...reg $899 marked down to $225. Dang, wish I had a need.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*That is a good deal*

Man i wish i lived closer to you i would sure buy one. The Wal-Marts over here haven't had any Snapper stuff since about a year and a half.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dougand3 _
> *Just at Walmart...what a zoo. They had 3 Snapper 5hp briggs rear tine tillers...reg $899 marked down to $225. Dang, wish I had a need. *


That's a great buy. Worth getting even if you turned around and sold it at a little markup.


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah, I may just go back tomorrow and do that.


----------

